# Menus



## Vertigo (Nov 15, 2012)

You're doing it wrong.












Discovered this gem of a menu when visiting a (camera shy) friend. Wowzers. Most surprising is that the waitress felt two minutes was enough time to consume it in its entirety, before asking if we were ready to order. 

Can't imagine trying to cook that thing.

:dazed:


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy crap. It's never surprising when you get the wrong item at places that have menus like that


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

One of my biggest restaurant pet peeves is huge menus.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a lot of respect for diner/short order cooks when they have to deal with juggling a gazillion different menu items. I couldn't do it. 
Now, diner waitresses are another story entirely. They're more like bartenders. They don't take any crap and regulars get better service.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 15, 2012)

It's nice they have 'senior specials', I was just wondering whether seniors will be able to find and read it on this menue... I get annoyed as a customer with menus like that, can't imagine how cooks handle all this without compromising shortcuts.

Stefan


----------



## Deckhand (Nov 15, 2012)

Mere child's play compared to here.

http://www.jerrysdelimenu.com/


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 16, 2012)

ouch, i would never want to work in such places. EVER !!


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 16, 2012)

You can chuck any quality control, refinement, or technique out the window when trying to pull off a menu like that. Less is always more. All too often restaurants try to make everyone happy, rather than staying focused and listening to the ingredients.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 19, 2012)

My mother is a vegetarian. She loves this wrap place called Roly Poly, I believe it is a chain, and attempts to take me there for lunch every time I go home to visit. The menu there is far too big for me to take in, and the whole damn thing is numbered like a Chinese menu so I just pick a number and eat it. I've done this three or four times and could not tell any difference in what I ate.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 19, 2012)

Dardeau said:


> My mother is a vegetarian. She loves this wrap place called Roly Poly, I believe it is a chain, and attempts to take me there for lunch every time I go home to visit. The menu there is far too big for me to take in, and the whole damn thing is numbered like a Chinese menu so I just pick a number and eat it. I've done this three or four times and could not tell any difference in what I ate.



:lol2:


----------



## JKerr (Nov 20, 2012)

Geez, I thought the menu where I worked was big. These put it to shame. Especially the Jerry's Deli one, that's just rediculous


----------

